# Water breaking again?



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

As I sit here desperately hoping labor will start soon, I'm curious......if your water broke to start labor the first time are you more likely to have it happen with subsequent pregnancies? My water broke with dd and I didn't have contractions for hours......like I said, I'm just curious if I'm more likely to have it happen again.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Here's my water breaking history:
#1 - bag broke at 9pm and he was born at 3pm the next day. (broke again while pushing)
#2 - bag only broke when I was pushing.
#3 - broke at 31/32 weeks, resealed, broke at the start of labor (41.5 weeks) and 1.6 hours later she was born.

Sometimes I see people refer to bags of water that stay intact as being superior in some way. Like the woman had such a superior diet that her bag was made of steel or that it's ideal for a baby to be born in the caul. I don't really beileve either. I think our bodies and all that happens in a normal pregnacy is working in harmony as long as it's not messed with.

ETA: Oh! I just remembered with #2 my bag of water first broke 2 days before my labor began. Not a big deal, I just didn't have sex and didn't go swimming or bathing in a tub. So, yeah, I'm a broken bag kind of gal.


----------



## Mammax4 (May 26, 2006)

3 for 3 here.

first born - water broke at 6pm, he was born 7:20 am (13 hrs later) labour didn't start right away.

second born - water broke at 11pm, he was born at 7:02am (8 hrs later) contractions didn't start until 1:30am

third born - water broke at 2:30pm (thinking yeah!!! a daytime labour) labour started at 2:30am (he was born at 4:53am)

good luck... I will send you water breaking vibes!

M


----------



## storychick (Mar 14, 2006)

Both my labors so far have started with water breaking & immediate contractions, though it could just be coincidence. I'm curious to see if it happens again, and how it will be different if it stays intact this time. I am kinding of hoping it does, and that things slow down because of it (I have precipitous labors)!


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

Hmmmm....interesting. I'm on the fence to whether or not I want my water to break again this time.....it was nice to *know* that I was starting labor (and would be especially good things time as my parents are coming to watch my 2 year old and need a *bit* of advance warning), but on the other hand I hate the "on-the-clock" feeling. Either way I just hope that labor starts soon!!!!!!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

2 for 2 here...both of mine were full-on gushers, too...
ds1: water broke at 4:30 am, immediate contractions, he was born at 9:33pm
ds2: water broke at 2:30 pm, contractions started around 7 pm, he was born at 3:00pm the next day.

BTW, Spark, thanks for that







I was starting to feel like an inadequate gestator or something







because I was constantly seeing posts about better diet=stronger bag, etc.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*~MamaJava~*~* 
BTW, Spark, thanks for that







I was starting to feel like an inadequate gestator or something







because I was constantly seeing posts about better diet=stronger bag, etc.

Inadequate Gestators untite!







Reading and reading and talking to folks, I can only say, I think all the protein, vitamin C and probiotics don't make much difference as far as bag strength goes. Might have more to do with strong nails and hair though. I have fine hair... and bags too!







You are more than the strength of your bag. Sheesh.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

The timing of this thread is just impeccable







So last night I woke up to pee at 12:30, and got out of bed, and a teaspoon-ish amount of liquid went running down my legs...NOT urine (I did the sniff test). I went to the bathroom and then back to bed, waiting for the Big Splash. Nuthin'. All night. I've been having very light cntrx, but that could be anything. I'm not even leaking as far as I can tell. Nothing's gone up there recently so it's not any of those possibilities








Um, so...what now?


----------



## MsElle07 (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*~MamaJava~*~* 
The timing of this thread is just impeccable







So last night I woke up to pee at 12:30, and got out of bed, and a teaspoon-ish amount of liquid went running down my legs...NOT urine (I did the sniff test). I went to the bathroom and then back to bed, waiting for the Big Splash. Nuthin'. All night. I've been having very light cntrx, but that could be anything. I'm not even leaking as far as I can tell. Nothing's gone up there recently so it's not any of those possibilities








Um, so...what now?

This happened to me too... small amts of leaking fluid early in the morning. Light but "real" contractions for several hours... nothing exciting. Active labor started around 3 hours later, and the bag REALLY broke with a gush during transition. That slow leak will probably deflate the forebag just enough to allow baby's head to settle in nicely to the pelvis -- I predict a fast labor! (Mine was three hours once active labor started.)


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Oh...boy....really?! That makes me nervous, almost









I am telling myself that it's nothing







So it really might be something. Oh dear.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Well...it's 1 pm here, and there is nothing going on with me. Any leaking seems to have stopped, so I guess I've re-sealed or something, anyways. Oh well! I have lots of bread to bake today (plus cookies and an apple pie). I love nesting


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Ooh, it'll probably be sooner than later!







how exciting. Oh, I'm looking at your siggie now, you're 37.5 weeks. It may be a while still. Hard to say. (I'm so helpful aren't I!?!?) Did your boys come closer to 40 weeks? I sometimes think a lot of us leak fluid a bit before the actual labor.

People using care providers usually call if they suspect a leaky bag. When mine broke with my 2nd baby before labor began it was just a little gush after I started peeing. Enough to dribble down my leg. Labor began in ernest a couple days later. It was a nice short 4.5 hour labor. I was worn out from trying to bring labor on though. I'd say rest up as much as you can and don't make the same mistake I did that time trying to bring on labor.

Some MWs and birth junkies think that breaking the water bags actually happens quite often, but we're not always aware of it.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I'll be 38 weeks tomorrow, but both my previous labors started at almost-41 weeks, so I haven't been expecting anything to happen yet.
I did call my midwife this afternoon just to let her know what happened. She wasn't concerned, and I'm not going to do anything to get it going. It could have been a little pocket between the layers, or a little leak, and it's possible that might weaken the main sac...or I could be pregnant for 4 or 5 more weeks







So I'm just operating as normal til something else happens. That being said, I was supposed to go out of town for a memorial service today but since I was going on my own I elected to stay home. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

Oh, I'm totally jealous!







I'm trapped in what seems to be never ending prodromal labor land, I'd like my water to break, just so I felt like something was finally going to happen!!!


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

I just had my second baby and both labors started with my water breaking. With my second, I had a big contraction and then the water broke. With my first, I had no contraction, my bag just broke while I was lying in bed. Both times the contractions started immediately, but labor #1 last 20 hours and labor #2 lasted only 4 hours!

I took bioflavinoids during both pregnancies and thought I would have such a strong bag my babies would be born in the caul, but no. I'm happy with the way they went, though.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Out of my 6 - 3 broke on their own before labor including my 1st. So I guess I have a 50/50 chance of it happening this time lol.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

W/dd water broke while pushing (m/w was COVERED in fluid--head to toes...this is why I always bring a couple of changes of clothes to births!).

W/ds had trickle in middle of night, gush just after I hit active labor.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*~MamaJava~*~* 
BTW, Spark, thanks for that







I was starting to feel like an inadequate gestator or something







because I was constantly seeing posts about better diet=stronger bag, etc.

I couldn't agree more. It hurst sometimes when I see those posts about stronger bag=better diet, etc. especially since with my water breaking, both times, labor started immediately, and it was premature







It makes me feel like people are implying that if your water breaks early on in labor (or in pregnancy) you had inadequate nutrition or it was somehow your fault.







:

1st one: water broke around 9:30 pm, she was born at 8:30 the following morning
2nd one: water broke near 6:00 pm and she was born at 10:54pm


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

My water has broken all 5 times at the beginning of labor. Varying times of waiting and labor followed, from 48 hours to 5 hours.


----------



## cpop (May 3, 2006)

My water broke before contrax the first time, and then the contrax started up nice and slow and steady and kept going until she was born 9 hours later.

My mom's water broke just like that w/ all four of her kids.

My sister's water broke the same way.

So I'm thinking there is something genetic to it.


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

Hmmmm...interesting. Do you think that it is genetic? I'm just curious if there is a reason that some people have their water break everytime and some don't have it break until much later in labor. Hey, I still haven't had this baby and I need something to keep my brain occupied!


----------

